# Booking non home resorts.



## sfnsfn (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying into one of the less expensive DVC resorts via resale (Saratoga Springs or Old Key West).

How hard is it to book a room at Beach Club, Boardwalk, Bay Lake Tower, or Animal Kingdom at the 7 month mark?  We would be booking a 1 BR and wouldn't care about view.

Thanks.


----------



## OlgaNYC (Jan 17, 2013)

I own at Bay Lake.  This year I am traveing during the President's Day week (not a huge holiday by Disney's standards) and was ready to book a standard view 1BR at 9AM on the 11 month mark.  I probably called just a minute too late and wasted 3-4 minutes on hold.  Long story short - by 9:07 there were no longer any standard view 1BRs available exactly 11 months in advance.  

In the interest of full disclosure, I'll tell you that my story does have a happy ending.  I booked Lakeview and waitlisted Standard, and about a month later my wait list came through.  But as you can imagine, that doesnt always happen.

*If* you are totally flexible on dates and view types (i.e. dont mind spending 20% more points on the view) then you should be able to get _something_.  However, if you are tied to the school calendar, or like to watch New Year fireworks from your balcony at BLT, or want to stay at Beach Club during Food & Wine Festival, I would strongly suggest that you buy where you want to stay.



sfnsfn said:


> I'm thinking about buying into one of the less expensive DVC resorts via resale (Saratoga Springs or Old Key West).
> 
> How hard is it to book a room at Beach Club, Boardwalk, Bay Lake Tower, or Animal Kingdom at the 7 month mark?  We would be booking a 1 BR and wouldn't care about view.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 19, 2013)

FWIW, we've owned SSR since May 2004 and have used our points inside the 7 month window at Vero Beach (late summer); BWV (our most frequent DVC destination, generally BW view 1BR in January; once a Std view studio in June); AKV (snagged a Club Level 1BR once!); Grand Cal (1BR or larger; having little luck snagging a studio); OKW; Aulani and VWL.

Of the resorts you've mentioned, I'd say AKV will be fairly easy at the 7-month mark.  BWV preferred view should also be a reasonable shot except during Food and Wine and holidays.

Overall, I've had very little trouble booking what/where/when I want ... but I'm pretty "lucky" (blessed, determined, agile, savvy) that way.  

BTW, the Treehouses are pretty cool and a great benefit for owning SSR.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 19, 2013)

sfnsfn said:


> We would be booking a 1 BR and wouldn't care about view.


Just make sure you have sufficient points for the most expensive view category for your intended travel seasons.  The Std views tend to book first as they are least expensive.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 20, 2013)

I just looked up availability at WDW resorts for 8/4-8/9. I was only looking for studios and 1-bedrooms

Blt Studio lake view or 1bed lake view available

AKV studio standard view or savana view 1 bed standard or savana available

BCV no studio no 1-bed

BWV 1 bed standard 8/4 not available, 1 pool/garden or bordwalk available

WLV studio available, 1 bed available

OKW studios and 1-bed available

SSR Studios and 1-bed available


----------



## blondietink (Jan 20, 2013)

We have owned at SSR since 2005.  Never stayed there yet.  I have always been able to get my desired resort at the 7 month mark, but not always the view I wanted.  Once I even snagged a studio at AKV (before there was Kadini) less than 30 days out in August.  Have also been able to get BCV at Easter and F&WF, BWV's at F&WF, OKW in early Dec., AKV's more than once in August.  Last year when I booked BCV's for Easter, I had my choice of every single resort at the 7 month mark, even BLT.


----------



## chrisdu (Jan 21, 2013)

We own at SSR. In the last 5 years we can always get something at the resorts we want to stay at the 7 months mark. We stayed at BLT once with a park view. I still prefer to watch the fireworks in the park. The balcony seems a bit too far


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 23, 2013)

I have owned SSR since 2006, other than Thanksgiving when I book SSR Grand Villas, I wait till the 7 month window to book.

We've stayed at BLT, BCV, BWV(Boardwalk view), VWL  and DL's VGC(all 2brs). Booked a 2br AKV sav view for a renter last October.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 23, 2013)

I get pretty much anything I've tried to get so far at the 7 month mark.  Sometimes I have to book part and wait list part and then wait for someone to cancel.  I don't do it online though, I end up calling in and letting them do it for me.  They are usually able to piece together a ressie for me that eventually works.  Kind of a pain but if you work it you will probably be able to get most anything except for Grand villas.  I'm usually just using studios, 1 and 2 bedrooms though so haven't tried for the Grand Villas or beach cottages.

I own at SSR and my points work everywhere so far.


----------

